# NDI Not showing in OBS 26.1.2 // Macbook Pro with M1 Chip



## Nicola M (Jan 14, 2021)

Dear OBS Community,

I just installed OBS 26.1.2 on my Macbook pro with M1 Chip and Mac OS BIG SUR.

After that,
i installed :

obs-ndi-4.9.0-macOS
ndi-runtime-4.5.1-macOS
NewTekNDIToolsForMacOS
NewTekNDIHXDriverForMacOS

I restarted my laptop and still, i cannot see the NDI Source in OBS






Any idea on whats wrong ?

Thnaks for your help
Nicola


----------



## Koen Willems (Jan 16, 2021)

I've just read about a fix here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590#issuecomment-757029441
Would really like to know, becauseI'm considering buying andMacbook Pro M1.


----------



## Nicola M (Jan 18, 2021)

Koen Willems said:


> I've just read about a fix here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590#issuecomment-757029441
> Would really like to know, becauseI'm considering buying andMacbook Pro M1.


Thanks !! I also saw it, i will try and let you know


----------



## Nicola M (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi @Koen Willems 
It works !
I have now the ndi source showing in OBS. However i havent tried yet. I must run some tests to see if it is stable. Hope it will !


----------



## Koen Willems (Jan 22, 2021)

And ... ???


----------



## kevinarmeldo (Oct 22, 2021)

easiest way just download this https://github.com/nariakiiwatani/ofxNDI/blob/master/libs/NDI/lib/osx/x64/libndi.4.dylib . then move it to /usr/local/lib/ . or using finder -> Go ->  "go to folder" -> /usr/local/lib/ .


----------

